# LA Premier Boys ECNL Tryouts



## DJB (Apr 25, 2017)

LA Premier will be conducting tryouts for their boys ECNL teams on the following day/times at La Canada High School:

Friday May 5th 
6-7:30 pm (2001 and 2002 age groups)
7:30-9 pm (1999 and 2000 age groups)

Wednesday May 10th 
8:15 - 9:45 pm (all age groups)

For complete information see the following link: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/boysecnl

The 2001 age group will be coached by Liam Miller (ex Man United and Celtic player)  http://www.lapremierfc.com/coaching-staff/liam-miller/-welcomeliammiller/


----------



## ADPSOCCER (May 1, 2017)




----------



## DJB (May 4, 2017)

A reminder that the first session is tomorrow evening.


----------

